# Lookinf for a long eared hedgehog breeder



## Zoo_Keeper (Jan 25, 2009)

I have owned APH for almost a year now and have since discovered that they are my passion.

So for the last 6 months or so i have been looking for a long eared hedgehog breeder as i have found a pet shop that sells them, but i only want to buy them from a breeder as it is far better!

I'm not fussed to what sex, colour, age or distance i have to travel as any distance would be worth it!!!

I garentee that they would be very very well looked after and they will be loved oh so much!!!

Please either PM my or leave your message below if you can help. Any answers are very much apreciated!!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hi i know foofoo desperetly wants one shes been looking for ages and will go anywere in europe and i also know noble1 has some but there bred from pet shop adult in the pet shop were he works... X x X


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hi i know foofoo desperetly wants one shes been looking for ages and will go anywere in europe and i also know noble1 has some but there bred from pet shop adult in the pet shop were he works... X x X


 
im actually after a different long earred hedgehog than what the OP is after i think, the one i want is harder to find than the egyptian...... im assumin thats what theyre after? as i believe theyre the most common long earred


----------



## Jack-a-star (Sep 25, 2008)

when i went to the zoo with kim i got to hold a hedgehog with massive ears unsure on breed but it wasnt a normal hedgie. i like your hedgies cat there lovely.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ahhaa okie dokie im with you now cat i want a long eared but im not sure if they will be in good health if there from a petshop?..... X x X


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes it is the Egyption Long Eared Hedgehog i'm after.
Although if there was a different kind of long eared hedgehog then i wouldn't bother me that it wasn't the Egyption one as i'm just looking for a long eared one full stop as i've heard that they're really cool and as earlier mentioned i have fallen head over heels in love with hedgehogs!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo_Keeper said:


> Yes it is the Egyption Long Eared Hedgehog i'm after.
> Although if there was a different kind of long eared hedgehog then i wouldn't bother me that it wasn't the Egyption one as i'm just looking for a long eared one full stop as i've heard that they're really cool and as earlier mentioned i have fallen head over heels in love with hedgehogs!!!


i have an indian long earred hedgehog, got pics in the exotic pic section. theyre harder to find though, i tryna source a female but findin it impossible


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jan 25, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i have an indian long earred hedgehog, got pics in the exotic pic section. theyre harder to find though, i tryna source a female but findin it impossible


I don't understand why they are hard to find any kind of long eared hedgehog i mean as they are so cute, and just as good as the more popular APH.
Where did you get your male hedgehog from?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo_Keeper said:


> I don't understand why they are hard to find any kind of long eared hedgehog i mean as they are so cute, and just as good as the more popular APH.
> Where did you get your male hedgehog from?


 
i got him off a friend, who got him off a friend :lol2: a breeder in scotland has a pair, has only had one litter per year and each hog was male!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

cat i think i ghave passed my luck on to you lol i always have bad luck lool ......X x X


----------

